# --5 days running from death--



## menu

so this is the story. the life and times over a 5 day period
bare with me. Im no writing major

--so I left here after I got outa lock up. they locked me up for like 4 months for some old warrants I had here.(fort collins,co. my hometown). so I when I got out I stacked loot for a few weeks then I went to so cal(riverside) to meet my road dog jessica. papa bug on here. anyway we didnt hit it off at all. too much sailor jerrys and whiskey. I got arrested there. they locked up my dog and I had to walk literally like 20 miles round trip to get her out. but anyway. once I got all my shit and my dog back I started to spange to get food to head out to long beach. well when I was spanging these 2 dirty kids pulled up(both on parole so housed up and what not) they picked me up and said we're going to hemet to drink absinth and we'd be going to LB the next day. word. the next day fucking scruff was supposed to have a meeting with his PO but he ditched out on it. when he went to his house me and boxcar thought he got locked up. so we just went to LB ourselves. but boxcar said he wanted to go to SD so I just said fuck it drop me off. so he did.

this is where the shit started going down. well I went to lincoln pak near the library downtown and met some of the local homebums and it was all chillin. till later that fucking night I was drinking a handle of vodka I bought with this one old himebum and he started fucking wiht me dog. so I toldhim to bounce. he wouldnt. so I beat the fuck out of the guy. and when I say old Im not talking like 70 dude was prolly 40-45. I picked up and I left cause some dude said he was calling the cops. the guy wasnt even that fucked up. anyway

the next day I wake up and I was walking down pine street to go meet a friend brad that lives in LB. well when I get to the 711 downtown on pine I see all these bums start posting up on all the corners like its a fucking prison yard. and I look across the street and I see one bum, wearing like a tear away overall suit and he's holding a blade.....just staring at me. sketchy. finally brad shows up. k. good. I tell him we need to boucne right away and we did. but when we walked to the car the fucking nignogs followed us to the car. they didnt sdo anything there but I knew they were gonna follow us. so brad said he was gonna take me out near huntington beach cause its more ritzy and no bums really. well we had a few beers at a local bar and he had to go work so he took me to a vons to ill it till later. so I go into vons to get a beer and when Im checking out all I see is like 20 cars outside circling the parking lot. wtf? so I did something I prolly shouldnt have but I called the cops. well the fucking cops told me "we hate paper work. we're gonna be really mad if you make us do paper work" I said so wtf? you're gonna just give me to these people. and they replied, and this is a quote "yeah. I hope you can run fast" fuck.

anyway I left pretty much sure I was gonna get swooped up. cause this wasnt like these people were trying to juts beat me up. they had fucking cargo vans and some people I saw were flashing knives and bats at me. these fucking bastards wanted to kill my ass. luckily that night some cool as fuck old black dude tells me ' you're not safe otu here tonight. when traffic dies a little come to my house" so I stayed with himthat night. but I didnt sleep a wink. I didnt know if he was setting me up. in any event I woke up the next day with a few bucks. went to the AMPM and bought my wakeup beer. then some tweaker kid came up and we drank together for a minute. by the time we had like 3 4lokos and 2 211s down I was like do you see all the fuckiugn people just circling here. he said yes and I was liek. wll they're aftefr me. so he said lets get the fuck outa here. I was down. we got on this bus to head to down town LB and when we got on I was like uhg. finally. but we still had to go through the heart of bum central. as we were heading down town I notice that some of the fucking vans were following us. I said fuck it and lets just get on the metro and bounce to san bernadino. so thats exactly what I did. we got on the train and things were ok for the first stop. then I saw the vans following the metro again. I tried to get off the metro at one point and they had mexicans running at me holding something in his jacket. sketchy so I ran back to the metro station to be around "the public" I rode that fucking metro from LB all the way to SB with people. young fuckers trying to stab my ass on there. luckily I had my dog and a big ass knife myself. it was hella sketchy especially cause the kid I was with got off in compton. fucking idiot. I left him there.

so when I finally get to SB I get off the metro and sure as fuck. there were even more cars packed full of dirty fucking beaners. all loking for me. so I went to the amtrak station to kinda lay low and hope by some miracle these fuckers would leave. well they never did. the security guard at the train station told me I had to leave the property. well the only things around this fucking train station were neighborhoods. and they looked like mexican neighborhoods. so fuck that. so I resorted to my last chance in that situation. behind the amtrak there was a BNSF building yard. so when the security guard left the cars all started reving the fucking engines and yelling shit in **** so I just fucking turned and ran to the yard. fucking had to hop over 4 stack cars with my big ass fucking bag and my dog(pretty much just tossing her sometimes=/) finally I made it to the road where the trailers go out. and I just started asking all the workers(who didnt seem to care I was on the property at all) where all the east bound trains are. like the thru tracks. well turns out they didnt know where that was. finally another worker came up and asked if I was lost and I explained the situation to him and he actually laughed and said "fucking ****. we'll get you out of here" hell yeah!! finally some help. well he called the bull who was cool as fuck and he gave me a ride out to colton. but he wouldnt drive me to the tracks. which didnt help at all cause I still had like 3 miles to the actual east bound hop out spot. and come to find out this was actually the fucking mexicans neighborhood. wtf again? he dropped me off at the 711 at the north entrance to colton. theres an autozone across the street. anyway I just stayed there all night. cause they wouldnt rush up on me when I was on that kind of public property. it was the only store really that wasnt like locally owned. I didnt trust any of the locals at all. so I just sat in front of the 711 for about 11 hours drinking beer and keeping an eye out for shit. the next morning I asked this cop that came in to 711 how far the tracks were and thats where I found out that it was about 3 miles. damn. a walk. I just sat. then about 2 hours later another cop came and went to 711 but when he came out he told me the manager of 711 wanted me to bounce. I asked for a ride to the tracks and recieved a very polite no way. ha. well I started my journey. had a 4loko so I just went to this building and sat behind it. it was like 4:30 in the am at this point and I swear like 10 mins after I left 711 cars just started speeding around. (a lot of the cars I saw the night before) some with they're flashers on n shit. I assume they were out looking for me although I have no real proof. oh yeah and keep in mind that it had started raining pretty fucking hard on me too. so I sat behind that building for about an hour and a half when I was spotted. two cars pulled into the parking lot of the restaurant and were pointing directly at me so I just threw my shit over the fence and then tossed mamas over and hopped it myself then fucking ran to 711. I got there and I knew the manager was gonna talk shit so I bought mamas some wet food and me another beer. and of course when mamas was doen eating the guy told me to bounce.

so I thought. well autozone is a corporate business Ill just sit over there. (another thing to keep in mind. Ive had like 3 hours of sleep these past 3 days. paranoia is a motherfucker.) so I go and I sit under the awning cause it was still raining. I was just chillin drinking. then a cop drives by(the beer was stashed. not visable) and looks directly at me and shakes his head and speeds up and takes a left into a neighborhood.

this is where it started to get interesting. right after I saw that cop, about 5 mins, all of those vans and cars where back out on the street driving aroudn watching me. the funny thing was they all turned into that same neighborhood. as did about 4 more cops. so I was instantly sketched out. so I just pounded my beer and stood up kinda watching the scenery and seeing what was happening. about 15 mins later I see a fire truck and an ambulance pull a lil down the road. not in a rush at all. bu then all of a sudden the lights and sirens start up.

thats right when the first van pulled up I immediately grab mamas. the door flies open and two mexicans come out and scream "come here" so I just bolted. left my bag grabbed mamas and ran across to the 711. like my only safe spot. well that was about to change. the fucking manager comes out and says "no. you have to leave" then he went back inside thats when the van pulls up again. I ran inside. and he starts bitching about my dog( a service dog mind you) and I tell him the situation and he says I dont care get the fuck out. so I did. thats when I knew I had to just get out of that area, go to a more for lack of a better word, white area. when I was leaving the 711 to get my bag the van was across the street took off after me when I was at autozone. I just casually walked to the bus stop where there were some legit people. but when I got on the bus this mexican looks directly at me and gets on his phone. fuck. I was heading to the greyhound station in san bernadino cause I needed the fuck out of there. but they now knew where I would be getting off do to my informant. whatever. I figure get to the GH and Id be straight. hahaha what a mistake.

so I get off the bus downtown ish SB. it was ghetto as fuck and full of bums n shit. I ask one cat where it was and he tells me. I start to walk that way constantly looking over my back and I look across the street and another kid on a phone. then right as we are in line he turns around and starts following my ass. and these cargo vans were following me too. Imake it to the greyhound station and felt a hell of a lot better. well for a little bit at least. I got my ticket arranged and I was gonna leave at 845 that night. it was only about 1030am. fuck. I had no cigarettes. I was exhausted and to top it off I was still pretty much scared shitless.

after sitting there for about an hour most of the people in the GH station had left. caught their buses. thsi kinda sketched me out. mainly because there was this one mexican kid. prolly 19 or 20 kept trying to poke and prod into where I was going and when I was leaving and all that. I just kept telling him I hadnt got my ticket yet. then abotu antoher hour later they must have found out (via the fucking GH employees) when I was leaving cause that kid just left. and another old school thug life mexican dude. came in. wearing locs and a low hat carrying nothing but a magazine in a plastic bag folded like there was something in it. this mother fucker literally looked like he just stared at me the entire time. vry sketchy.

so in all honesty I was frightened. I called my mom. I didnt know if I was gonna make it till 830. I honestly thought that was gonna be the end. and Im being 100% serious when I say that. Ive never felt such an empty feeling. it was horrible. needless to say my mom said she wasnt gonna let that shit happen. I told her I loved her and said Id call her later( not knowning if I was gonna be able to). I went back to sit down and thats when I looked out side and I saw a van pull up to the side of the GH station. I was freaked cause right after that there was a guy that came in and asked did we call the cops? and I had a temp feeling of relief. untill I went and looked outside and the same situation I ran into in colton was going down. a fake accident.

thats how these fuckers worked it. they call the cops and the cops actually set up a fake accident so traffic pays attention to that instead of a screaming guy getting swooped up. wtf? I swear to you this is true. cause right as that was going down 2 cops show up at the GH station. I guess my mom had called the cops in SB. so they take a report and keep telling me that I should only call them if someone is physically trying to abduct me. hahaha. like Id have a chance to make that phone call. fucking pigs.

so the cops leave and the heat was down for a bit. nothing really happened. until this one bus came and picked up everyone except me another couple and one other dude. so it was only us in there and I was kinda nervous. then I saw the fucking van again. pull right up next to the GH station. and then a bunch of thug fuckers start pulling into the GH parking lot. some just stayed outside and others came in and just sat down. staring at me.. fuck me antoher god damn attempt. so most of the people in the GH left and this one younger mexican thug dude came in and looked at me and laughed. then went to the counter to hand the manager some sort of paper work. I instantly figured this was a guy that was gonna try something so I went to the phones to call the cops and they had shut the phones off. I asked the couple if I could use their phone and they let me. this guy at the counter was looking ta me shaking his head and laughing. I knew the cops were'nt gonna do shit but I had to try. the cops said they dont know when they could get out there and I just hung up. grabbed my blade out and sat on my bag. right then is when the cop pulled into the parkinglot. All the people in the parking lot got in the cars and left. weird? ha. the dude at the counter looks at the manager and mouths the words "what the fuck". thats when I knew I was right that this shit was about me. that cop didnt do much for me. just said wait it out. hahaha. fuckers.

so I came up with the idea to just ask the drivers of the buses that came in if I could just get on the bus with the ticket I had. just to get anywhere but there. so the next bus is coming in. I run up to the driver and ask him where he's going and he says phoenix!!! fuck yeah I was supposed to meet nym there anyway. and he tells me theres plenty of room and to get my bag and lets go. so I run inside grab my gear and mamas and I look at the counter where not only the thug dude but also the three workers were looking at me dumbfounded. I ran outside and then right when Im about to throw my bag into the bus the manager.(this little fucking piece of shit dude) ran up and said. "no thats not your bus. you cant get on there". wtf? I told himthe driver said it was cool and I told him pretty much to fuck himself. well thats when the driver said if the manager said no he couldnt let me on. FUCK. so I went inside. I just threw my bag down and sat. staring at the ground trying to think of something I could do.

then some nice girl came up and asked if she could pet mamas. I said go ahead. we ended up talking for a bit and I ended up telling her what was going on. she asked if she could help and all I really said was have 911 ready to call. cause bythis time the original dude who came in for me had like 4 friends sitting with him. all pointing at me and talking. well about an hour had passed and I just sat talking to this girl. she gave me some food. which was hard to put down considering I didnt even know if I needed it. the dead need no food. well thats when like 3 buses pull up I immediately sat up and then ironically enough. after no security alll fucking day. this big asss dude in a security outfit came in. the clothes where way too small for this dude. and then another little guy with a gun came in also ina security otufit. sooo obvious they were fakes. they start telling me I couldnt go out and talk to the drivers. but I made it past one and they all kept tellig me I had to ok it with the manager. fuck!! these fucks are in on this shit. I was fucked. they told me to just wait for my 845 bus and I literally told them( the fake security) "i dont have that long to wait" and he replied " I know. sit down" I said " these people are trying to take me" he said " I know. sit the fuck down" thats when I got back on the phone. since there were so many civilians around at that time they had to turn em back on. so I call the cops. tell them whats up and they say "ok. we're gonna send a unit. just hold on" well I hadnt had luck the entire time with cops so I waited.....and waited. finally the first two buses leave. and the last bus was a vegas boucd bus. this was my only chance. but the "security" wouldnt let me anywhere near the driver. I was pretty much fucked.

so I called my mom. told her I had run out of options and I was pretty much done. told her I loved her. told her to tell everyone else that I love them and to inform my close travel buddies and friends and said goodbye. it was the most heart wrenching call Ive ever made. how do you tell the one person that has sacraficed so much and done so much to keep me alive. that you were gonna die? a horrible death too. it was miserable. all I did after that was go to my bag. toss it on my back and walk out front. thats when I saw the van again. it pulled across the street and just sat there. Im assuming they were waiting for the vegas bus to leave. I asked this one guy who was looking at me for a smoke i said " hey can I bum a smoke since its looking like my last" and he just said. "stay up man. good luck" and gave me the smoke. I smoked it and went back inside and thats when I heard the original thug dude yell. mother fucker and was looking at me. I turned around and there was another cop.

I went outside to talk to the cop and he asked me what was up. so I told him everything. he looked at me like I was crazy but said. "you need outa here pretty bad." and I said "fuck yeah"literally. thats when I told him that I thought the GH station was in on all this and he said yeah. he hates this part of town. when the manager came out you could tell that this was not a cop they usually deal with. you could see the fear in them now. finally the cop said. "hey, this guy needs to get out of here. he's getting on that bus." and they said. but thats not his busand the cops said " the driver doesnt mind. he's getting on here" they were finally fucked. I thought I was home free. fuck. the cop left and I got ont he bus and thats when I look in and the original dude and like 4 of his friends are fucking getting on the bus. god damn it. so yeah. they get on and we leave. as Im leaving Im trying to fall asleep seeing as how I hadnt slept in like 2 days. btu all I could hear is these fucks about 3 seats back talking about how they were gonna "get me" in vegas. and how they had called people that were waiting there. . finally I said fuck it. and fell asleep.

I woke up about 40 miles outside of vegas. it was prolly like 830pm I think. but my bus wasnt leaving till fucking 130am. so I immediately go out front and look at my options. I didnt see where those people following me went but I knew they were around. I could see the watch vans rolling. they always rolled dodge caravans or some other ghetto van. then all these people with no tickets start showning up. just sitting there staring at me. it was fucked. they even sat blocking the pay phones. so I went to a casino and hid out there. I talked to the head of security and said Im just gonna wait in here till my bus. he was cool and said for sure. theres lot od security around to help if I need. well I just sat around for about an hour until I saw the place starting to hin out. and I noticed some sketchy people in there as well. thats when I started to get nervous. and thats when I heard one of the security guys pull all security off the floor. wtf? I found one of them and he said. you gotta go now. and I asked to see the head againand he said he had left. fuck. so I call the cops.they come. accuse me of tryign to start shit and then they kick me loose. I was nervous as fuck but over all this the time had come for me to go. I had like 45 mins till my bus left and I walked to the station. just waiting to hear the van pull up and me turn and stab the first fucker I could. they didnt come then cause there were a few cops aournd. I made it to the station and lucky for me the bus had shown up an hour early. so I immediately got my bag ran to the front and got on the bus. finally. I was gone. but then they were tryign to pull me off cause of my dog. but I quickly defused that situation.

finally the bus pulled away and we were on the road. I felt so much better. although I was still kind of nervous seeing as how they followed me from LA to vegas I didnt know how far they would go. so I was always on edge. but I met some really cool
guys on that bus. I finally made it to Denver the next day and that was really where I was the most nervous. cause with the GH station in SB being in on the deal they had all my info. including every stop. but I made it. found my ride and had them pick me up down off colfax so I could try to lose any tail if I had too. I ended up getting out of there fine and making it back to my middle upper-class white suburbia. haha.

I know this all sounds crazy but I wnt to assure you it is all 100% true. one of the scariest moments in my life. and ive been in very sketchy situations.

so just heed my words. stay away from the greyhound station in SB and be safe in colton. I have no idea, except maybe that homebum in LB was well respected or something, why these people were atfer me.

but yeah. this is why I left so cal. this is what Ive been talking about. crazy ass shit.

Im tired of typing so yeah. questions feel free to ask. I kinda rant when I write.


----------



## MiztressWinter

this is crazy, crazy shit. I've had shit like this happen to me, well sorta. I was on acid and *thought* people were after me. It wasn't real...I can not imagine.

I will say that I know shit like this DOES happen. I had a friend that had the mob after him before and experienced crazy shit like this. I'm glad you're ok


----------



## Gudj

So far this is the most entertaining story I have read on this site.


----------



## wildboy860

WoW dude... thisis some fuckin crazy shit for real! but I beleive it. I think the whole thing is that the homebum you beat up was preolyl well respected so he all the people out for ya. but damn man... glad to know your still with us!


----------



## MrD

What the fuck!?
That is sketchy as all hell!

You still have no clue why they were after you??


----------



## menu

I have no clue. like I said all I can think of was the bum in LB I beat up. I dunno. never again. fuck so cal.


----------



## Deleted member 1505

OMG menu this story makes me sick. Im glad youre okay though! Thats some pretty scarey shit...makes me want to leave california even more now. I think i was going up that way too, not anymore! Anyway hopefully those people just forget about your existence, or dont confuse someone else for you. Also, i didnt know jessica was your road dog...is she still with you?


----------



## wizehop

Nice, good story man..glad you got away!


----------



## Doobie_D

Damn dude! someone must have slipped you some serious sherm! Drug induced paranioa? Nah im jokin. Your best bet, in my opinion, would have been to stash yerself in a random string in the SB yard and wait it out. But thats easy for me to say being as im not being pursued by all of East LA. I dont know about you but i feel like when im deep in a bunch of strings (preferably in a departure yard) no one can touch me. Run, hop this string, jump that string, crawl up in a grainer hole. Good to go. But yeah that is the nuttiest story ive heard in awhile. Even if you did make it up (not saying you did) thats some damn good story tellin. Had me on the edge of my keyboard


----------



## cricketonthemove

Thats some heavy shit man. Images were playin through my head like a movie while I was reading. Guess that's another reason to not ride the DirtyDog. Good to hear you made it out.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Shit man that was pretty ridiculous. Normally I'd say you where just paranoid, but you seem pretty legit and I still have problems in L.A. stemming back to like 5 yrs ago when we beat a kid who was trying to rip us off. This story is just another great example of why I hate SoCal.


----------



## cranberrydavid

deveranti said:


> I have no clue. like I said all I can think of was the bum in LB I beat up. I dunno. never again. fuck so cal.


 
Country boy here. 20 min from the nearest stoplight and sometimes half a day from a sheriff, so we kindof police our own community. I know that if a traveler beat down ANYBODY local here, it would be open season on his ass. Lots of places in the country play by the same rules. 

Sounds like they take open season pretty seriously in LB. Sorry you had to be the deer!


----------



## uncivilize

Socal is definitely hell, but I don't know, I can't see how this story is true. It comes off as really paranoid. If it is true, you must have left out the part about how you jacked the wrong fool for his dope, I can't see ALL this happening over fucking up a homebum. If they were really after you like that, going as far as faking accidents and having cop connections and shit, you'd be gutted on the floor of the Greyhound station. The eses I've known don't fuck around, and if they wanted you they would have had you.


----------



## 5ealchris

This is prime movie material right here!!!


----------



## shitbagdanny

uncivilize said:


> Socal is definitely hell, but I don't know, I can't see how this story is true. It comes off as really paranoid. If it is true, you must have left out the part about how you jacked the wrong fool for his dope, I can't see ALL this happening over fucking up a homebum. If they were really after you like that, going as far as faking accidents and having cop connections and shit, you'd be gutted on the floor of the Greyhound station. The eses I've known don't fuck around, and if they wanted you they would have had you.



i dunno man, i met this kid in portland last august and we got along alright, not the kind to bullshit, and knowin southern crapafornia pretty well, shit gets fuckin stupid down there, i doubt he would lie about it.
i dont know for sure and i can only vouge for the fact that hes a pretty stand up guy, and dever, menu whatever the fuck you go by youre a damn stupid ass drunk and you've pissed me off before, but shit dude we've fuckin raged it hard, gone to hooper detox, smashed on chumps, squeegeed like motherfucker and downed more booze down at thunderdome then our livers would allow.. fuck you were even there when i met brix man, and now me n her are gettin fuckin married
as far as im concerned devers no fuckin liar, nothin but a good fuckin bro. where the hell are ya these days anyway? should kick it one of these days so i can watch your drunk ass get rolled down a hill hah.. just fuckin around but for reals man what the hell ya been up to


----------



## menu

respect shitbag. you're one of my real fucking kids. I have no reason to fucking lie about his shit. you fuck that wants to tell me different(uncivilized) Ill be seeing you mother fucker. and you can bet. Im not a really nice person. glad to hear you're doing good danny. I miss you kid. we'll cross paths again. stay up. ride hard. ride safe


ps. I have a phone too. PM me Illl give you the number


----------



## Komjaunimas

Woah, i would get a heart attack in such situation. Good that you're still alive...


----------



## finn

It could have also been a mistaken identity situation, too. Revenge driven people aren't often clear headed in my experience.


----------



## menu

finn said:


> It could have also been a mistaken identity situation, too. Revenge driven people aren't often clear headed in my experience.


 
I was thinking the same thing finn. a lot of us dirty kids look alike


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

fuck man my ol ladies headed to long beach right now


----------



## tsoloc

Huntington Beach cops are total tools. There are a ton of places to camp out and be relatively safe if anyone needs to know just send me a message. I am assuming you were at the Vons downtown and not springdale and edinger. That is kinda strange 20 vans of Mexicans in a pretty much white power controlled area. Were you tweaking? Sounds like some drug induced paranoia. Nonetheless it was a good read.


----------



## menu

tsoloc said:


> Huntington Beach cops are total tools. There are a ton of places to camp out and be relatively safe if anyone needs to know just send me a message. I am assuming you were at the Vons downtown and not springdale and edinger. That is kinda strange 20 vans of Mexicans in a pretty much white power controlled area. Were you tweaking? Sounds like some drug induced paranoia. Nonetheless it was a good read.


 
the vons I was at was on like ocean or something. its right by the beach. like right there.


----------



## SineNomine

As a buddy of mine from nepal would say..."fuckin shit man, what the fuck?!". You kept your cool a hell of a lot better than I would have. Glad you made it out alive.


----------



## wartomods

i find this a little hard to believe


----------



## Isa Pizza

hmmm scary, and strange being as it was such a minor thing and not without cause.


----------



## menu

people know my credability


----------



## Jive

damn dude, i got stressed out just reading that shit.


----------



## NickCofphee

That dude you beat up might have been some gang members relative or something. Or you did something blacked out at some point? CRAZY ASS STORY! That GH station you're talking about is indeed sketchy. I've been offered crack, weed, and angel dust sitting outside smoking there. I don't trust those security people there at all.

Very entertaining and you're not such a bad writer at all.


----------



## socialjustice911

so the beaners were after you??? well way to put it budy...


----------



## menu

all slurs on here were written out of angst and in the heat of the moment. I am far from a racist. my stepson is of mexican heritage. I apologize to anyone that I may have offended in this story. just a bad situation


----------



## Sandbeard

Pretty fucking messed up story dude, least you got out of it alive.


----------



## CvP

Did you really think the cops could help, or was it the act of desperation? Death will bring out the real. How alive do you feel right now? You said to ask questions


----------



## anyways

Chriiiiist. That's some fucking crazy ass shit. 
Hey at least it was more interesting than watching tv or something, right? 

Glad you made it out okay.


----------



## Diagaro

Damn you menu! I'M the epic novel writer!!! no fair!
I'll read this some other time.


----------



## 1percentfreeloader

No offense my man but were you hanging out with crystal while this conspiracy was going down?
I'm not saying you're tripping, I'm just asking..
peace


----------



## endciv

crystal meth is a hell of a drug.


----------



## KnifeToe

this reminds me of a movie called The Warriors


----------



## bushman

hoooly shit, are you kidding me?
fucking intense, props to you bro. kept it level headed against some crazy damn odds.


----------



## menu

bushman said:


> hoooly shit, are you kidding me?
> fucking intense, props to you bro. kept it level headed against some crazy damn odds.



thanks. it was intense


----------



## the idiot

I don't think you're lying, but I think lack of sleep and a lot of beer might leave you on the paranoid side.


----------



## mikefwt

i prolly woulda pooped a little


----------



## Apples

Man thats crazy. I've been fortunate enough that gangs/ gang members either avoid me or get along with me really well. Hate to get on a gangs bad side. I am assuming your troubles were gang related.


----------



## katie

as soon as i read that you were with scruff from hemet i knew this could be no good, hahaha.


----------



## menu

katie said:


> as soon as i read that you were with scruff from hemet i knew this could be no good, hahaha.


 
haha. well scruff wasnt with me in LB. Iw ould have actually appreciated his help.


----------



## Povey

i heard a similar-ish story from someone i know, but she was being followed by a cult which she escaped from with white vans everywhere. not sure where though....


----------



## katie

yeah ha, i haven't seen him since october i think.


----------



## IrishTinker

Now ive been reading this site for a few weeks and i read this "story" and it made me want to join this site to say .... GIVE YOUR HEAD A SHAKE YOU NUT JOB. And if anyone swallows this shit they are as mad as he is ..Rant over about 2 weeks im dieing to say that..


----------



## Nelco

Thats some fuuuucked up shit. I'm so glad you survived.


----------



## menu

IrishTinker said:


> Now ive been reading this site for a few weeks and i read this "story" and it made me want to join this site to say .... GIVE YOUR HEAD A SHAKE YOU NUT JOB. And if anyone swallows this shit they are as mad as he is ..Rant over about 2 weeks im dieing to say that..


 
very interesting dude. your opinion really doesnt matter to me. all I can hope is that a situation like this never happens to you. because,wether you believe it or not, it did happen and every part is true. Honestly if the only reason you joined this site was to give that little insignificant "point of view" you prolly should have just stayed off. people on here know me and my credability.


----------



## DirtyErik

i just wanna know why so many people would be after you and following you


----------



## farmer john

menu said:


> very interesting dude. your opinion really doesnt matter to me. all I can hope is that a situation like this never happens to you. because,wether you believe it or not, it did happen and every part is true. Honestly if the only reason you joined this site was to give that little insignificant "point of view" you prolly should have just stayed off. people on here know me and my credability.


 
mad as he is eh? if you think that storys bs you oughta ride out here and then say it is 
sure its unusual and crazy as fuck but its also legit are you?


----------



## crustythadd23

damn bro now that is some intense shit and im from long beach so i know that shit is 100% true. when ever im here in long beach i mind my own bussiness pretty much never fuck with anyone. thats good you made it out of that crazy mess n back in your hometown


----------



## dharmabumpkin

at first this seemed a iittle to crazy to be true, but why would anyone lie about some random story on this site? seems pointless. for all your crazy shit at least we got to enjoy it..


----------



## menu

thanks much. it was intense. and def a lesson learned.


----------



## pete bastard

edge of my seat shit there man! 
i love/hate grey hound stations. in philly we had a gun pulled on us, & in chicago i was offered a ride all the way milwaukee
and i don't doubt the fake accident thing at all. my uncle is a retired homicide detective from detroit and i've heard him mention shit just like that more than a couple times. it's like a slight of hand magician, "look over here while i do something over there"


----------



## menu

pete bastard said:


> it's like a slight of hand magician, "look over here while i do something over there"


 
totally. I actually contacted a old friend of my moms who used to work for the LAPD and he was telling me that he knew of a couple of cops,still on the force, that were on the mexican mafia payroll. they would stake out and arrest,with no cause, people that the MM would tell them too. then just either drive em to a drop off point or take them to wherever they wanted em. scary shit. no mas so cal


----------



## 3t87

thats is some crazy ass shit man.glad to hear you made it through, so-cal can be kinda sketchy, you made it and thats what counts, very interesting though and hope your future travels end with better results. good luck bro>>


----------



## Dirty Rig

i hope you fuckin called yer mom back.


----------



## IrishTinker

menu said:


> very interesting dude. your opinion really doesnt matter to me. all I can hope is that a situation like this never happens to you. because,wether you believe it or not, it did happen and every part is true. Honestly if the only reason you joined this site was to give that little insignificant "point of view" you prolly should have just stayed off. people on here know me and my credability.




dont flatter your self fella i joined the site cause im a traveller not a wacked out junkie with paranoid delllusions of granduar.If this did happenrd they had many an oppertunity to do you in as opposed to looking at you ....


----------



## finn

IrishTinker said:


> dont flatter your self fella i joined the site cause im a traveller not a wacked out junkie with paranoid delllusions of granduar.If this did happenrd they had many an oppertunity to do you in as opposed to looking at you ....


 
This sounds like jealousy over a well told tale, I'd like to see if he can come up with a better story.


----------



## menu

right?


----------



## Matt Derrick

menu said:


> right?


 
so, sorry to dig up such an old post, but i just spent the past 45 minutes reading it and all the responses, and i have to admit, the entire time i was reading the story i was like "there's no way this fucking happened" and "this guy HAD to have been on amphetamines" but then looking at who posted it (menu) someone who's been very reliable on this site, im veering towards this event occurring because a case of mistaken identity, or perhaps the home bum being related to a gang member. i was reading it in total disbelief the whole time, but at the end i was like, "damn, that's a crazy story", and after tossing all the theories around, it's one I'm definitely inclined to believe (even though the cop involvement is a bit on the wild side).

good story man. im thinking about doing a "best story of the week" blog post on pn. can i include this in the list?


----------



## finn

I don't think cop involvement would be that much on the wild side, if you think about how much influence a gang can have- there's a lot of cops who know they're stuck on the beat and won't be getting a promotion, so they find the easiest way of getting more cash. I just think it would have to be a mistaken identity thing though, beating up someone doesn't quite warrant that effort. Now if they thought he'd robbed one of their dealers or something though...

PS, if you want to know if a story is false, the best way is to actually hang out with the storyteller a bit- because some people are veritable weirdness/trouble/whatever magnets. If you don't know what I'm talking about, they you haven't experienced enough to say anything. Either that or you're a boring magnet, in which case, condolences?


----------



## scatwomb

Matt Derrick said:


> so, sorry to dig up such an old post, but i just spent the past 45 minutes reading it and all the responses, and i have to admit, the entire time i was reading the story i was like "there's no way this fucking happened" and "this guy HAD to have been on amphetamines" but then looking at who posted it (menu) someone who's been very reliable on this site, im veering towards this event occurring because a case of mistaken identity, or perhaps the home bum being related to a gang member. i was reading it in total disbelief the whole time, but at the end i was like, "damn, that's a crazy story", and after tossing all the theories around, it's one I'm definitely inclined to believe (even though the cop involvement is a bit on the wild side).
> 
> good story man. im thinking about doing a "best story of the week" blog post on pn. can i include this in the list?


 
I dunno dude, I believe menu is an upright guy or whatever, but, delusions don't necessarily need to be induced by drugs. He could have had a delusional paranoid episode - I mean, he barely slept for days. And, sleep deprivation can definitely make you delusional. Like, there is no doubt in my mind that menu THOUGHT all of this happened exactly the way he said it did, but, reality may have been a little different.


----------



## Rager

fuck yet another reason i refuse to go anywhere near the west coast...good read ..glad you survived


----------



## menu

I dont mind at all matt if you wanna include it. 

Its been a long time since Ive read it myself. and I did. its still something I remember quite vividly. I dont take offense to people not believing it. honestly if I hadnt experienced it. it would be a hard one for me to believe. but I did experience it. it was something that has changed the way I handle myself out there when Im rolling. but anyway. its definately not a reason to stay away from the west coast. Cali oregon and wash. have lots to offer. just be about your wits.


----------



## GetOutOf717

Wow. That's nuts man. I hope I never have to be in that situation. Glad you made it out of cal. ok


----------

